# Bluebirds entfernen



## NCphalon (26. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 
eben wollt ich en Firmwareupdate auf meinen LG GH22NS50 aufspielen, das geht aber net weil angeblich en Datenträger drinn is. Is keiner drinn, nur die Installationsdateien von diesem komischen Bluebirds. Löschen lassen die sich net, also hab ich ma bei Google geguckt un rausgefunden, dass es ne Firmware gibt die das entfernt. Jetzt sind wir wieder beim Anfang, wegen diesen Dateien lässt sich die Firmware, die diese eigentlich entfernen soll auchnet installiern. 

Kennt jemand einen Weg wie ich diese Dateien wegbekomm?


----------



## Nighty101 (28. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Bluebirds ist echt ein Krampf...
Bei mir ist es auch drauf..

sollte jemand ne lösung finden, bitte mir auch bescheidt sagen!


----------



## fL!nT (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi!!! Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem LG Brenner(GH-22NS).
Ein Firmware Update von der LG Seite verschaffte Abhilfe .

Klick mich=>LG Product Support for GH22NS50


Lese Dir vor dem Update die Anleitung genau durch und dann ist der blaue Vogel Geschichte 

PS.bevor Du das Firmware Update aufspielst musst Du das Laufwerk öffnen und geöffnet lassen.Dann das Firmware Update starten!!!


----------



## Nighty101 (28. Dezember 2009)

hey danke,

habe scheinbar das laufwerk LG GH22LS50
was ich auf der seite aber nirgendwo finden kann ...
meinst du das ist das gleiche ?

vg


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Dezember 2009)

@fL!nT: Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem geöffneten Laufwerk. Damit hab ich nun den blauen Vogel bei meinem 22NS50 endlich weg.


----------



## fL!nT (28. Dezember 2009)

@Nighty101
Schau besser mal im LG Forum nach!!!!
Kannst Dir auch durch ein falsches Firmware Update das Laufwerk gebrauchsunfähig machen


----------



## Nighty101 (28. Dezember 2009)

okay danke für die warnung...

mich wundert es das auf der LG seite nirgendwo auch nur eine erwähnug für mein laufwerk gibt...
sehr sonderbar


----------



## Excavated (30. Dezember 2009)

Nighty101 schrieb:


> okay danke für die warnung...
> 
> mich wundert es das auf der LG seite nirgendwo auch nur eine erwähnug für mein laufwerk gibt...
> sehr sonderbar



Hier gibt es die Firmware zum Download.


----------



## begaul (24. Juni 2013)

fl!nT.Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Hat super funktioniert.


----------

